# Physical agility test questions.



## ambulancegirl08 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello to all, 
             i just join this forum and i found it interesting. I wanted to take the time to ask this question. i am schedule to take the emt fdny physical agility test over this weekend i wanted to know if any of you have any advice , tips, what should i expect and stuff, im excited and nervous at the same time. so please i would appreciate any input. thanks


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey,

Although I cannot answer your question, as I haven't had to take a physical agility test yet.... I thought I would just stop by and welcome you to emtlife.  So Welcome to EMT life 

Take Care,


----------



## EMTCop86 (Dec 17, 2008)

> FDNY EMS Physical Ability Test is fairly easy, it involves
> 
> A stairmaster: 59 steps/second with a 40 lb weightd vest
> 
> ...


http://forums.firehouse.com/showthread.php?p=761703


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

lift with your legs


----------



## CPG (Dec 17, 2008)

on the ems crew i applied for there is a physical agility requirment you haveb to pass.

1. gather First out bag, O2 bag, and Automatic Monitor, and go after 2 flights of stairs, Stop and preform 2 minutes of CPR, then get your gear and run the stairs again.  There is a time limit, but i forget what it is.

2. Go to the 185 pound rescue randy.  Pull by the underarms to a distance of 100 feet. Once again there is a time requirement.

3.  Go to the ambulance.  Locate stretcher and 75lb. weight.  Load into ambulance and lock into place.  The cot is against the catch stop in the ambulance, with the wheels collapsed.  You have to lift it into the bus.


----------



## ambulancegirl08 (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks all for the info, im very nervous, i will try to do all my best.
 I'll update and wish me luck.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## OldDogNewTrick (Jun 8, 2010)

*how much weights on those tests ?*

Thanks for listing that we have to 
Lift a stationary chain, crank an ergonometer and lift with legs.

But how much weight is on that stationary chain ?
How much resistance is that ergonometer set to ?
How much weight to lift with the legs ?

Please be as specific with these as it was with the stair test.

It lets me know how prepared (or unprepared) I am for the test.
That way I don't show up and get a surprise.

Can someone advise what specific exercises I can do at the gym to prepare ?
Is there a book or website that is dedicated to training exercises FOR ems ?


----------



## feldy (Jun 8, 2010)

good tip i got recently to keep your back straight...lift with your legs and look up.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 8, 2010)

You would probably be able to find the info by googling "FDNY fitness test" or searching the firehouse.com forums.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey do you think I can pass the ems agility test if I'm 200 plus pounds and have minor knee pain.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 1, 2015)

This guy weighs about 220lbs and has knee problems. He could probably pass it... Now somebody who's 200lbs and 4'10" with knee problems might be less likely...

The point- There isn't enough information to tell you accurately.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Apr 1, 2015)

ok I'm 290 pounds ex smoker and does 6 hours of cardo a week and also with knee pain. Can i pass the ems physical agility test in three wks.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 1, 2015)

What kind of cardio are you doing?


This was posted on Reddit about six months ago regarding the EMS test.


> 1. Stairmaster with a 40lb vest for 3 minutes.
> 
> 2. Squat a bar that's chained to ground to see how much you can lift with your legs.
> 
> 3. Arm endurance thing where you peddle bike peddles with your hands for two minutes.



I would go to the gym and do the Stairmaster for 3mins to see where you're at, but Remember that you're going to be adding 40lbs on top of your current weight. If the above is accurate, the test is pretty simple. Just show up and give it everything you've got. Don't quit.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks bro .


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey I'm taking my Physical agility test the 18th and just want to know what i have to do to pass the exam. Also when will I get my results of the exam. How long I must wait for the results to be placed in the EMS Academy.


----------



## Mikef19 (May 6, 2015)

How did you make out on the test? Taking mine this Saturday. From what I'm told, it will still be a while
Before you hear anything else after passing the agility. Then you will get called for background, psych, etc.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (May 7, 2015)

I had to reschedule mine.


----------

